
Intel’s CTO on Computers That Think Like Us - prossercj
https://www.wsj.com/articles/intels-cto-on-computers-that-think-like-us-11549554300
======
prossercj
[https://outline.com/6hdgSF](https://outline.com/6hdgSF)

